# Introducing Tinah vom Gildaf!



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

So, I have honestly not been on here too much in the past 6 months or so. I got a different job and have been busier with a new puppy! Meet Tinah (Tina) vom Gildaf  She is now just over 7 months old and an absolute joy! She is out of:

Chash vom Beerenhof

and

SG Edge von Schraderhaus

I had my eye on this breeding for about a year, but didn't quite feel like I was ready to take the plunge. The litter became fully reserved before the puppies arrived, and a part of me was so upset that I didn't put a deposit down, but knew there would be another breeding between the two within a 2-3 year span.

After the pups were born, 3 females were AVAILABLE, and I almost died! I was really hoping for a sable girl out of these two. I put a deposit down as soon as possible because I KNEW I had to have her!

She's doing great, and she's such an awesome little puppy. She LEARNS. She wants to please, she's very good in the house and has a solid temperament. She's a bit soft, but I am so glad to finally have a dog with a stable temperament, it's such a huge relief! And she loves to snuggle and she's such a happy little thing. She's great! She is weighing in at 48.1 lbs. and just turned 7 months on the 29th.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

This doesn't help my raging puppy fever... man, she is beautiful!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! Thank you! Edge (her dam) is having another litter. Temp just dropped this morning  Tinah definitely has her mommy's looks!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Gorgeous. Down here in Illinois, I'm seeing Gildaf puppies everywhere!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I must have missed that post! Edge dropping pups again soon! Man I cant wait to see that litter! Kinda sad she's not holding out til Saturday but she looks REALLY uncomfortable so cant blame her for being ready for this litter to be out in the world. 

Tinah, as always, you are gorgeous!!! And silly. My favorite girl, next to Shasta of course.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't wait either...and how I wish I had room for one more. It's going to be a great litter! Tinah says HI to her cousin  And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If I could convince Geramy and we had the room, I'd be all over it! Maybe next go round. 

Dax says hi back!!!!! Actually more of whine whine whine YIP! but I think hi is what he means.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Nice!

Tinah is Eli's half sister! Itty is Eli's dam. I beginning to wonder how many of us are related via our dogs relations! 
No wait, not half sister, Edge's dam is Itty...still related!

Beautiful girl!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Very nice!




Eli has another cousin! lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :wub:

Congrats to you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Tinah is Eli's half sister! Itty is Eli's dam. I beginning to wonder how many of us are related via our dogs relations!
> No wait, not half sister, Edge's dam is Itty...still related!
> ...


 
I'm really wondering.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Laura - your puppy is beautiful!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a stunner!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh gosh! My heart literally stopped when I saw her. She is so beautiful!:wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

WOW! What a gorgeous girl. Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning pup! Congrats on the new member!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow.....super black sable. She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a beautiful girl, love her coat.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Her brother Hoya says hi. Glad she's doing well. Mines the same way... nerves of steel and a complete ball maniac. 

He's actually a lot darker than this picture makes him look. I just took it with my cell phone so the quality is pretty bad.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

They both look so good!!!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the compliments everyone! She's a doll!

Hi Hoya! I was just wondering how he was coming along. I haven't seen pics of him on the VG Facebook page. He looks to be doing well and I can see the resemblance. He's gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Nov 21, 2013)

So pretty....love those ears!


----------

